# Starting the legal stuff



## madaboutlove (Aug 28, 2011)

So, the mediation date is set. I am going to try to stay in our family home until the youngest is done with school. Then today I discover that H took money out of our still joint account, a large amount, and opened a new account for himself, without a word. SO much for this being done amicably. I must say that for almost 10 months there has been no indication that money was going to be a difficult point for us, but I guess, if he was acting predictably or even kindly, I wouldn't be here, crying every day because he is leaving. Guess I get my own attorney and not count on the mediation thing. When I signed the divorce papers, it said we couldn't move money, etc. So frustrating, wish it could just be over.


----------

